# Hey Guys and Gals



## l_uk3y (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello to everyone. Just introducing myself as a new member to the website.

My names Luke and im 25yo from Victoria in Australia.
Martial Arts experience is about 6 years of Wing Chun which has now sadly finished due to our Sifu leaving town for unknown reasons.

Have now been studying Hapkido for roughly 1 year which im finding fantastic. The class has a very varied group of students with prior experience in diff styles as well as our teacher is very good to learn under.

My MA goals are primary Self Defence and Fitness related with stand up striking and locks as my primary style with some ground to cover my backside. 

Anyways hope to chat to you all soon.

Cheers. Luke


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome to MT & happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2009)

Greetings from the USA and Welcome to MT...


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard Luke, glad you joined us.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome and say goodbye to your free time as you will be posting like crazy trying to make black belt on MT.


----------

